# Skipping when walking?



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I have just taken Maizy out for a walk and noticed that she kind of skips on her back leg sometimes I think I counted she did it about 3 times on our walk and when we were on the concrete path.

Skipping is the best way I can describe it like when a child skips its with her back left leg??

I noticed she did it a few weeks ago when we took her out for a walk but haven't noticed it in the house I am now worried!! :mellow:

I have felt around both her back legs and knees and she doesn't seem to be in any pain??

Do you think this could be habit or do you think it is something medically?? Oh I hope not!!!!! :smcry:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

It sounds like her Patella. I would have your vet look at her.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

elly said:


> It sounds like her Patella. I would have your vet look at her.


I was afraid of that :crying:will try and get an appointment!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> I was afraid of that :crying:will try and get an appointment!


Don't be afraid:thumbsup: It may not be a problem. Of all the problems this one is low on my list. My pom had the surgery and he did great! He now runs faster than the young ones:thumbsup:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I agree dont be afraid!!! Tiny Tina has the same thing!!! And my vet said he wont operate now but in the future he may have to!!!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

elly said:


> Don't be afraid:thumbsup: It may not be a problem. Of all the problems this one is low on my list. My pom had the surgery and he did great! He now runs faster than the young ones:thumbsup:





maltese manica said:


> I agree dont be afraid!!! Tiny Tina has the same thing!!! And my vet said he wont operate now but in the future he may have to!!!


Thank you ladies I was slightly worried!! I rang the vets and told them and they said they had an app right away so I took her straight in as I was free!! She felt all around her knee caps, leg and manipulated her legs back and forward and said that her knee caps seem absolutely fine and she doesn't feel any movement in them at all so that a relief she told me just to keep an eye on it and if it gets any worse then can bring her back in!! 

She gave her a good look over in general too and gave her a clean bill of health and totally fell in love with her :wub:!!

Thanks again for your advice!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

you can always look into massage for her and other alternatives!!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

My Lily skips quite a bit. She also goes down stairs on three legs. She does not have knee problems. She just likes to skip.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

ladodd said:


> My Lily skips quite a bit. She also goes down stairs on three legs. She does not have knee problems. She just likes to skip.


Awhhhhh how cute is Lily :wub:

Maizy apparently likes to skip then too I feel better now knowing her knees are ok and think its a really cute trait now!! Funny little things!! :wub:


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Lisa, 

My Kaotang skips when she crosses the gap to get in and out of the elevator. Hahahah. 

I'm glad there's nothing wrong with Maizy's patella. And even though I'm far for an expert seeing that I've only been a maltese mommy for a month, I don't think yours has to do with habits either. You said that you've only noticed this on walks outside and never in the house. This gave me a thought. Do you put boots on her when you go on walks ? If not, I think hot pavements might be the culprit... Coz' I do that too when I run outside barefeet in the hot summer sun! Just a thought. ^_^

Dawn


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

There are hip issues that can cause a dog to skip, and that only shows up on x rays. I had a .yorkie with hip dysplasia years ago and he started skipping .


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

dognut said:


> Hi Lisa,
> 
> My Kaotang skips when she crosses the gap to get in and out of the elevator. Hahahah.
> 
> ...


It's not that hot in England at the moment so doubt it's that!! Thanks though!! I only notice it when I'm outside she may do it inside not that I have noticed though?? I mainly notice it outside as I'm walking behind her!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> There are hip issues that can cause a dog to skip, and that only shows up on x rays. I had a .yorkie with hip dysplasia years ago and he started skipping .


Oh no really??!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

He was my first Yorkie and back then there was no suggestion of surgery. He was given anti inflammatory meds and later on supplements for joints. It started as an occasional skip and later he would walk like a waddle.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> He was my first Yorkie and back then there was no suggestion of surgery. He was given anti inflammatory meds and later on supplements for joints. It started as an occasional skip and later he would walk like a waddle.


I guess the best thing to do is just keep an eye on her and make sure it doesn't get any worse??


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> I guess the best thing to do is just keep an eye on her and make sure it doesn't get any worse??


Yes, maybe it's nothing, and just skips once in awhile.


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Dear Lisa, 
Have you found out any more about Maizy's skipping problem ? 
Is she still doing it ? 
For some reason my Kaotang is skipping (but not limping) her back right leg a lot more, inside and outside. She loves doing zoomies (5 min daily) and doesn't seem to be in any pain. But when she walks at a quicker pace this happens. Now I'm thinkjng my baby's issue is medical rather than habitual. 

If you have been able to find out more, let me know. 

Kaotang & Dawn

PS. Where in the UK are you ?


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

dognut said:


> Dear Lisa,
> Have you found out any more about Maizy's skipping problem ?
> Is she still doing it ?
> For some reason my Kaotang is skipping (but not limping) her back right leg a lot more, inside and outside. She loves doing zoomies (5 min daily) and doesn't seem to be in any pain. But when she walks at a quicker pace this happens. Now I'm thinkjng my baby's issue is medical rather than habitual.
> ...


It seems to have eased off and I haven't noticed it for a few weeks!! Am keeping a close eye- Maizy loves to run and do zoomies too!!

I did take her to the vets with my concerns but the vet doesn't think her patellas as they feel good I will continue to monitor her! 

Maybe the next time you are at the vet get them to double check??

I am in Hampshire about 45 mins from London!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

